# CE Kennzeichnung wen nur Bauteile verkauft werden möglich`?



## maxi (31 März 2011)

Hallo,

mal angenommen wir es werden normalerwiese nur Standartanlagen inkl. Montage verkauft und hierfür natürlich die CE ausgestellt. Diese werden aus bestehende funktionerende Maschinen angebracht. Also eine Schutzeinrichtung, Erweiterung.


Nun aber ein Kunde nur die Komponenten für eine Anlage kaufen und diese selbst montieren möchte. Kann man hierfür eine CE austellen? Welche Vorschrift Din Iso sowiso kommt den hier zum tragen?


Erweiterte Frage 1: Falls eine CE ausgestellt werden kann, wie ist es wenn der Kunde vorher mal nicht mitteilt für welche Maschine sich die Komponenten handeln

Erweiterte Frage 2: Falls eine CE ausgestellt werden kann, in wie weit geht diese, da ja keien Abnahme oder Kontrolle beim Kunden erfolgt.


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir hier eventuelle etwas weiter helfen.

Grüße und schon mal danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## reliability (31 März 2011)

*Unvollständige Maschine?*

Hallo maxi,

sollten einzelne Komponenten unter die Anwendung der Maschinenrichtlinie fallen (z.B. Sicherheitsbauteile) müssen diese auch den Anforderungen der MRL entsprechen.

Weiter können auch noch weitere Richtlinien die ein CE Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren fordern für deine Komponenten zur Anwendung kommen (Druckbehälter-, EMV-, Niederspannungsrichtlinie, usw.)

Baut der Kunde die Anlage selbst zusammen so ist er auch dafür verantwortlich, dass diese Anlage allen relevanten Richtlinien entspricht.

Wenn du diese Aufgabe übernehmen möchtest, so bist Du auch für alle notwendigen Schritte zur Herstellung der Konformität der Maschine verantwortlich. Ohne die Maschine niemals gesehen zu haben unmöglich...

Ist es nicht möglich dem Kunden eine unvollständige Maschine zur Verfügung zu stellen. Hab dir zu diesem Thema ein nützliches Dokument beigefügt.

Gruß


----------



## jora (31 März 2011)

reliability schrieb:


> Baut der Kunde die Anlage selbst zusammen so ist er auch dafür verantwortlich, dass diese Anlage allen relevanten Richtlinien entspricht.
> Gruß



Soweit ich es verstanden hab, geht es um die komplette Maschine, die zerlegt und ohne Schutzeinrichtung (z.B. Zaun) an den Kunden verkauft wird. Die Montage erfolgt dann nur nach euren Zeichnungen.

D.H. die MRL schreibt eine Montageanleitung vor und ihr müsst auch schon bestätigen (Stichwort Einbauerklärung), das ihr die Anlage nach allen betreffenden Richtlinien gebaut habt. Natürlich darf eine unvollständige Maschine kein CE-Zeichen erhalten, ABER nach anderen Richtlinien kann dies durchaus notwendig sein.

Schlussendlich muss die Anlage ein CE-Kennzeichen allerdings erhalten, dh der Kunde muss unter Berücksichtigung der von dir genannten Restgefahren dein Sicherheitskonzept evtl. erweitern. 

Zu der Normenfrage, es gelten die gleichen Normen wie du bis jetzt anwendest, außer es gibt einen Ausschluss in der entsprechenden Norm, das diese nur für vollständige Maschinen gilt.


----------



## Tommi (31 März 2011)

Hallo Maxi,

den Vorschlag "unvollständige Maschine mit Einbauerklärung 
und Montageanleitung" kann ich nur unterstützen.

Wer realisiert denn die übergeordneten Sicherheitsfunktionen
wie Not-Halt? Macht das auch der Kunde, oder bist Du da 
wieder im Boot?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## maxi (1 April 2011)

Hallo, danke euch.

Ich wollte es erst allgemein wissen, da ich bisher ja Sondermaschinen etc. gebaut habe.

Aber nun muss ich näher ins Detail gehen.
In meiner speziellen Applikation hier geht es um eine CO2 Löschanlage für eine Maschine und für die Schaltschränke.

Der Kunde will die Komponenten für die Löschanlage kaufen.
Diese dann selbst in seine Anlage / Maschine einbringen.

Nun wünscht der Kunde von uns eine CE.

Im Link, also der Datei, von realibity habe ich gesehen das eien Sicherheitseinrichtung keine Maschine ist (Haben hier allerdings ein bewegliches Teil drann, das Ventil der Gasflasche) sondern eine Aplikation.


----------



## Tommi (2 April 2011)

Also, eine CO2 Löschanlage ist keine Maschine und eine Ventil,
obwohl der Kolben sich bewegt, auch nicht. Ein Schütz bewegt
sich auch und ist keine Maschine.

Deswegen keine CE-Kennzeichnung, zumindest nicht nach Maschinenrichtlinie.

Siehe auch Anhang bzgl. Hydraulikventilen.

Oder möchte der Kunde eine CE-Kennzeichnung von Euch für die Anlage,
in die er die CO2-Löschanlage einbaut, deren Komponenten er bei Euch
gekauft hat?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2011)

Tommi,
muss nicht jedes Gut was in den europäischen Warenverkehr gebracht
wird eine CE Kennzeichnung haben. In Maxi's Fall muss er nur das Ding 
nicht nach Maschinenrichtlinien bewerten.


----------



## ExGuide (2 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> muss nicht jedes Gut was in den europäischen Warenverkehr gebracht wird eine CE Kennzeichnung haben.


Nein, muss es nicht. Es gibt viele Bauteile, die keine CE-Kennzeichnung bekommen... z.B. eine Schraube M10 x 100 
Allerdings kann oft nur aus der zugehörigen EG-Konformitätserklärung erkannt werden, nach welcher Richtlinie die Kennzeichnung vorgenommen wurde. Aber nicht alle Richtlinien schreiben die Mitlieferung der EG-KE zwingend vor....


----------



## Tommi (2 April 2011)

Moin Helmut,

wie EX-Guide sagt, ein Gut muß nur eine CE-Kennzeichnung haben, wenn
es eine entsprechende EG-Richtlinie gibt und die sind auch im Detail wieder total verschieden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## reliability (3 April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Europäische Kommission stellt auf ihrer Homepage eine Übersicht über alle Richtlinien, 
welche eine CE-Kennzeichnung erfordern, zur Verfügung.
http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/policies/european-standards/documents/harmonised-standards-legislation/list-references/index_en.htm#

Fällt eine Maschine noch unter den Anwendungsbreich von weiteren Richtlinien (z.B. Atex-, oder Druckgeräte-Richtlinie), so gilt z.B. nach MRL, Artikel 5:


> 4) Fällt eine Maschine unter weitere Richtlinien, die andere
> Aspekte regeln und ebenfalls das Anbringen einer CE-Kennzeichnung
> vorschreiben, so bedeutet die CE-Kennzeichnung,
> dass diese Maschine auch den Bestimmungen dieser anderen Richtlinien entspricht.​


 
Was auch zu beachten ist (hierzu hatte ich in meinem ersten Beitrag das Dokument zu unvollständigen Maschinen beigefügt):


> Eine unvollständige Maschine erhält nach der Maschinenrichtlinie keine CE-Kennzeichnung. Allerdings
> können andere Richtlinien, denen die unvollständige Maschine ebenfalls entsprechen muss, eine CE-Kennzeichnung erfordern.
> Dies muss sich dann ggf. aus den speziellen Erklärungen ergeben, die allerdings nicht immer beigefügt werden müssen (s. z. B. EMV-Richtlinie).​


 
Gruß


----------



## Andreas Koenig (5 April 2011)

Zudem sollte der Kunde mal seinen Ansprechpartner vom Sachversicherer konsultieren, was der zu einer von ihm selber als Nichtfachmann zusammengepfuschten Löschanlage sagt.

Der Versicherer wird beim Brandfall erst mal alle Verpflichtung von sich weisen, da die Löschanlage den Brand ja verhindert hätte, wäre sie nach den Richtlinien des Sachversicherers ausgeführt = die schreiben aber Fachkunde der errichtenden Firma vor.  Mit dem Verweis auf den Versicherter kannst Du dich ggf. etwas aus der Schusslinie nehmen, für das Gebastel des Betreibers auch noch unterschreiben zu sollen. Hier würde ich allenfalls eine Bescheinigung ausstellen, dass die Komponenten den einschlägigen Normen für die Komponente erfüllen. Nichts für das von ihm errichtetete System, ausser er zahlt für die Abnahme und stellt die festgestellten Mängel ab.

Ein CE braucht man hier auch meiner Meinung nach nicht, da es sich nicht um eine Maschine handelt.
Gruss Andreas


----------

